# Gore - 2/28



## Bene288 (Feb 28, 2013)

*Conditions:* Powdah, low - mid 30's, fog/overcast/flurries

*Trip Report: *

The skiing was awesome today! They reported 14" and I'd say it was pretty close, maybe 12" up top and a little less down below. I got there around 8:00 to find the place absolutely dead. Temps were in the low 30's with some occasional light flurries. Got my ticket and waited for first gondola. They were having mechanical issues so the gondola didn't start spinning until about 9:10. There was a worrisome vibe going around the place due to the ominous fog cloud that stationed itself mid mountain. The fog on the ride up was thick, but once you got to the offload it was clear.    

First run I took Fairview from the top down to Lower Sleighride to Showcase. Fairview was not groomed and was quite enjoyable. Most of the trails were groomed with about 4" on top, so there were fresh tracks on almost every run today. After that warm up cruise I went up top and got into the Chatiemac glades. I have to say this was probably the best tree skiing I've ever done. Fresh lines the entire way down. The snow underneath the fresh was still pretty soft so it felt like more than 1'of new snow. I made it a point to drop a small cliff on every run. I lapped this about 3 times then headed over to Twister glades as I needed to get to the lodge. These glades were terrific, however the snow was heavier as I was in the fogged in area (see pics). Burnt Ridge was left natural. I had a blast flying down Echo after the Twister glades and being 1 of 4 sets of tracks.  

It was incredible how much lighter the snow was out of the fog. It was almost like wherever the fog was the more sticky the snow was. The fog did move throughout the day and never burned off. Everyone was sticking to the upper part of the mountain to avoid the sticky snow. When I went down a few runs later to use the facilities there was a whopping 3 person line for the gondola..what!? Never seen that before. I spent the remainder of the day up top in the trees. I probably only did 5 other open trails. Lower Steilhang was the best I've ever seen it. As was Lies and Upper Darby. After a few more tree runs I finished off the day by doing the natural trail underneath the Top Ridge Triple. I should have hit this earlier in the day. I thought about it, but at the time I was antsy to just get back in the woods. By this time the fog cloud had moved it's way over to the Top Ridge and Straightbrook area. Between the rising temps and the fog everything was quickly turning to mashed potatoes. I called it a day and left around 2:45.

This was definitely the best day I've had at Gore. Most definitely some of the best woods skiing I've ever done. Grabbing fresh tracks every run is pretty rare out here in the east. 


See pics in next post(s)


----------



## Bene288 (Feb 28, 2013)

Straigbrook area


Chatiemac


Chatiemac glades


Plenty of snow in the woods


----------



## billski (Feb 28, 2013)

I've been hearing about high moisture content snow, I expect to hear a lot more about it.
Really Odd nobody was there.  did they know you were going to be there? 
Definitely the red wax is going on tonight.

What width ski are  you running on?

fog is the enemy.  It's known as the snow-eater.  

Thanks for the Beta.


----------



## billski (Feb 28, 2013)

Love those poles.  Or lack thereof!


Oh man.  Did you get the goods or did you get the goods!  droool!

I'm going hunting tomorrow.


----------



## Bene288 (Feb 28, 2013)

Top of Twister glades


Mid Twister glades


Echo later in the day


Kill Kare woods


----------



## billski (Feb 28, 2013)

Stop it.  You're killing me, you lucky dog  you!


----------



## Bene288 (Feb 28, 2013)

Lower Steilhang


Hulabaloo 


Chatterbox glade


Look up at Top Ridge. A few cliff options on this trail. First time I've ever skied it. It's rarely covered in enough snow.


----------



## Bene288 (Feb 28, 2013)

Sorry Bill! I was lucky enough to have no work today. My skis are 95mm. They handled the deeper stuff pretty well. I'm a bigger guy so I do get some sinking, but not too bad. There will be plenty of leftovers everywhere I imagine. I'd say there were only 200 people tops today. Lots of rain in the area..cause no snow in the back yard means no snow at the mountain!

I'm not big into tuning, what's the benefit of red wax?


----------



## Edd (Feb 28, 2013)

Damn, Gore looks like an ok place.


----------



## marcski (Feb 28, 2013)

I need to go excuse myself now and.....well ......go be alone somewhere and look at those pics again.


----------



## Smellytele (Feb 28, 2013)

Heading there tomorrow for the first time. Can't wait!!!


----------



## emmaurice2 (Feb 28, 2013)

Lucky dog. Glad u had such a great day. Thanks for  pics, looks awesome.


----------



## Cornhead (Feb 28, 2013)

marcski said:


> I need to go excuse myself now and.....well ......go be alone somewhere and look at those pics again.


:beer:
Great pics Bene, may be headed up to Gore Sunday, wish I were there today, kudos.


----------



## BenedictGomez (Mar 1, 2013)

Wow, cograts on scoring such an awesome day.

Skied there last month for the first time under some pretty crappy conditions, post-thaw, 6 degree temps, but I could certainly see the place has some really nice terrain.


----------



## JimG. (Mar 1, 2013)

Your pics will help sell some of those 3 in 1 passes I'm sure.


----------



## Cheese (Mar 1, 2013)

Nice shots!  Launching that cliff and and clearing the shrubs below while right under the chair will definitely generate approval. Diagonal skiers right to left the landing hasn't even been touched yet.  DO IT!


----------



## Bene288 (Mar 1, 2013)

JimG. said:


> Your pics will help sell some of those 3 in 1 passes I'm sure.



I'll require a 10% VIG.

Are you talking of price chopper pass book?


----------



## Bene288 (Mar 1, 2013)

Cheese said:


> Nice shots!  Launching that cliff and and clearing the shrubs below while right under the chair will definitely generate approval. Diagonal skiers right to left the landing hasn't even been touched yet.  DO IT!



Exactly, many cliffs and landings untouched.


----------



## JimG. (Mar 1, 2013)

Bene288 said:


> I'll require a 10% VIG.
> 
> Are you talking of price chopper pass book?



Obvious you were skiing yesterday and offline...

I'm talking about the new 3 in 1 pass ORDA announced for WF/Gore/Belleayre.


----------



## ScottySkis (Mar 1, 2013)

Nice Benny glad you got up there yesterday, what a day for you, pictures look yummy, cant wait to try some of their glades on Sunday. Any chance you be their on Sunday?


----------



## Nick (Mar 1, 2013)

Awesome TR!


----------



## Bene288 (Mar 1, 2013)

I didn't catch that thread. I've been waiting for ORDA to do that.


----------



## Bene288 (Mar 1, 2013)

Scotty said:


> Nice Benny glad you got up there yesterday, what a day for you, pictures look yummy, cant wait to try some of their glades on Sunday. Any chance you be their on Sunday?



It's possible, my uncle was thinking about going to Plattekill and I was going to meet him. I was just about to ask you how the conditions were there, I thought I remember reading you were at Platty last weekend. If conditions are not that good he may want to go to Gore.


----------



## ScottySkis (Mar 1, 2013)

Bene288 said:


> It's possible, my uncle was thinking about going to Plattekill and I was going to meet him. I was just about to ask you how the conditions were there, I thought I remember reading you were at Platty last weekend. If conditions are not that good he may want to go to Gore.



That is funny. Platty was great last weekend 2 trails were closed on Sunday, because patrolling wanted to ski it I believe. They got another 6 inches yesterday so should be as good as they have been all season. You will have fun if you go.


----------



## Bene288 (Mar 1, 2013)

Scotty said:


> That is funny. Platty was great last weekend 2 trails were closed on Sunday, because patrolling wanted to ski it I believe. They got another 6 inches yesterday so should be as good as they have been all season. You will have fun if you go.



Sounds good. I'll let you know if plans change and I go to Gore instead. There should be some leftovers in the woods for you.


----------



## ScottySkis (Mar 1, 2013)

Bene288 said:


> Sounds good. I'll let you know if plans change and I go to Gore instead. There should be some leftovers in the woods for you.



Same here, if I get my tax money I might go to Platty on Saturday, and I let you know when I know.


----------



## Smellytele (Mar 1, 2013)

The place was great today. The lower on the mountain the snow was a little more crusty. I would say about 1/2 way down Chatterbox glades I started to notice it. The glades off twister were really nice today. Skiing under the upper chair near rumor was nice too. The Rumor trail is quite steep they don't lie.


----------



## Ace of Spades (Mar 11, 2013)

Awesome pictures, thanks for sharing.

Josh


----------

